# 9800 GX2 Cooling help!!!!!!



## dak1b

Hello All!

I was wondering what the best cooling fan I could buy for my 9800 Gx2?

suggestions? thanks!

-DAK


----------



## kookooshortman55

As far as I know, no one manufactures an aftermarket air cooler for the GX2, so you will have to go with watercooling.  I know Koolance made a very good waterblock for it, but I can't find it anywhere online.  This is the only one I've stumbled across so far.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Danger-Den-9800...hash=item380069891115&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## dak1b

kookooshortman55 said:


> As far as I know, no one manufactures an aftermarket air cooler for the GX2, so you will have to go with watercooling.  I know Koolance made a very good waterblock for it, but I can't find it anywhere online.  This is the only one I've stumbled across so far.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Danger-Den-9800...hash=item380069891115&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116



ya im looking for sumething a lto cheaper! I was looking on newegg...would any of these vga fans do for my 9800 gx2?

http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=576&name=VGA-Cooling


----------



## rhcp

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118037


----------



## just a noob

none of those will work, the best you can do is up the fanspeed to 100% on the stock cooler, or go to a watercooling block, pretty much all dual gpu cards are a bitch to cool


----------



## kookooshortman55

rhcp said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118037



The 9800GX2 is a dual PCB card, so you can't get a conventional cooler.  The only after market coolers that I know of are watercoolers, and that goes for the GTX 295 as well since it has the same design.

And I just stumbled across an article about cooling a GX2.  I suppose you could try this out.






Using the Thermalright HR-03's.  They run pretty expensive, ~$60-$70 each, and you will have to put some fans on the heatsinks, since a passive cooler might not be the best option for a GX2.


----------



## dak1b

ok so if I go with the water cooling system...what would I need to buy? i just vga cooling


----------



## kookooshortman55

You would need the VGA waterblock, a pump, reservoir, radiator, tubing, and coolant.  Along with the nozzles and other accessories.  Considering the price of the waterblock, this could be a $400 project.  

There should be a sticky in this forum about watercooling.  It would be best if you checked that out.
http://www.computerforum.com/35041-liquid-cooling-101-a.html


----------



## just a noob

gpu block-$150
radiator-$38
pump-$68
compressions-$20(you would only need 4 unless you get a reservoir)
total-$276, decide if the money is worth it =\


----------



## kookooshortman55

Wow that's a cheap rad.  My bad then, I was looking to cool my 8800GT which only needed a $50 waterblock and it came out to like $200.


----------



## silveradocyn

I have been able to lower the temp on a 9800 GX2 by about 15C by strapping a blower fan over the "top" edge of the card where the internal exhast fans release their heat.
By positioning the blower fan so the intake is over the exhast, you can pull more air over the existing internal heatsink.  If you can then duct the exhast from the blower fan out of your case, you will find your 9800 GX2 will be running much cooler.

  - - Silveradocyn


----------



## ATCPandemic

A very easy cooling mod you can do is add a PCI SLOT fan under/on top of your card depending on if its inverted or not. This helps a great deal. In addition you can always put a small fan on the rear grill of the card which suck out hot air from the video card case which would cool it a great deal also.


----------



## eclipse00

*9800 GX2 Cooling Method*

Remove the GX2 case and re-grease the GPU, it reduced my running temp by ~25C


----------



## funkysnair

the GX2 was a terrible card for temps
you have never specified what temps its running, im guessing about 85c-90c under full load

gpu's can handle 100c i do belive, maybe higher


----------



## 87dtna

eclipse00 said:


> Remove the GX2 case and re-grease the GPU, it reduced my running temp by ~25C



^This


Removing the shroud helps release a lot of heat alone.  


What temps are you getting that it's a concern?  As mentioned, the card is fine to 100c and just turning up the fan should let you not even to get close to that figure unless something is wrong with the card.

I've owned several GX2's, and have never had a major issue with temps even while folding (both GPU's at 100% usage).  Usually with ~80% fan speeds it never got out of the mid 70's with the shroud off, low-mid 80's with the shroud on. 
 But gaming typically does not put the cores to 100% at all, so I usually used 70% fan and temps rarely broke into the 70's.


----------



## CardboardSword

Thread is almost 2 years old guys. I'm sure the OP has figured a solution out or learned to deal by now lol.


----------



## 87dtna

OMG eclipse00 why'd you resurrect this thread.  I didn't even pay attention to the dates.


----------

